# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  المعالج Apple A14 القادم مع iPhone 12 قد يكون أقوى من iPad Pro

## mohamed73

مع كل إصدار جديد من المعالج Apple A Series، تقوم شركة آبل بتحسين  الأداء. ومع ذلك، فإن الأمر المثير للإهتمام هو أنه مع جهاز iPad Pro 2018،  وجدت الإختبارات أن المعالج Apple X12 Bionic كان في الواقع أكثر قوة  مُقارنة مع الحواسيب التي تعمل بنظام Windows، على الأقل هذا ما بدا على  الورق.
 ومع ذلك، يبدو أنه مع المعالج Apple A14 الذي من المتوقع أن يظهر لأول  مرة مع iPhone 12 هذا العام، يمكن لشركة آبل أن تأخذ الأشياء إلى المستوى  التالي. وفقا لإختبارات جديدة على منصة إختبارات الأداء Geekbench يُقال  بأنها للمعالج Apple A14 القادم من آبل، فيبدو أن هذا الأخير سيتفوق على  المعالج Apple A12x Bionic المستخدم في جهاز iPad Pro، ويمكن أن يكون أيضًا  أول معالج ضمن سلسلة Apple A Series يتخطى حاجز 3GHz على مستوى التردد.
 إستنادًا إلى الإختبارات، يُقال أن المعالج Apple A14 سجل 1658 نقطة في  إختبار النواة الواحدة، في حين حقق 4568 نقطة في إختبار النوى المتعددة.  وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن المعالجات المستخدمة في لوحيات iPad تميل إلى أن تكون  أقوى من تلك المستخدمة في هواتف iPhone، لذلك من المثير للإهتمام رؤية هذه  المُقارنات.
 أيضًا، إذا كانت الإختبارات دقيقة، فإنها تدعم فكرة قدوم حواسيب MacBook  المُزودة بمعالجات ARM في المستقبل القريب. في الواقع، كانت هناك إشاعة  حديثة أشارت إلى أن أول حاسوب MacBook مُزود بمعالج ARM سيصل في أواخر  العام 2020 أو في أوائل العام 2021، وسيكون من المثير للإهتمام معرفة كيف  سيصمد أمام حواسيب MacBook المُزودة بمعالجات Intel.

----------

